# Games & Gaming



## Caledfwlch (Oct 7, 2017)

What is everyone playing at the moment?

I am currently, (finally) playing Dragon Age: Inquisition.

And, Andraste's Ass, it's beautiful!

I think Inquisition is the one that really opened up the franchise to the more general gaming world, whereas Origins & 2's fanbase tended to be more of the hardcore RPG fraternity. I can't help but feel that much of the game's detail is wasted on that more general audience, who have not played the others. unless they then went and played 2/Origins, Leliana, Cassandra and Varric are just "characters" I think it does help to have the personal history with them 

2 had an awesome story, but at the same time, the game, how it was written, how cutscenes dealt with stuff, it just didn't seem to have the emotional impact or punch of Origins - that incredible moment at camp when Leliana sings "Leliana's Song" and even Sten, the taciturn, grumpy Qunari tank seems to get caught in the moment, or Morrighan (I think it only happens if you romance her) begging your Warden to do the "Dark Rite" with her, allowing the Warden to live when he lands the deathblow on the Arch Demon, or that something in your eye moment, before the final battle, when you say goodbye to the companions your not taking into Denerim with you, and your Doggie whines sadly.

inquisition has it back, and in spades! The "Dawn will come" song moment, complete with Mass Effect reference is all kinds of awesome sauce


----------

